# Motorhome - Essential Accessories - First Trip



## Doctor Bob (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi to everyone who picks up on this thread - I'm new to the site (loads of great info) and have just bought my first motorhome, collect in a few weeks and intend to hit the road straight from the dealers. For most of the add on bits like ramps, solar panels, extra batteries etc I have decided to wait till I have a feel for what I need but have a suspicion there are some essentials I will need from the off so I'm looking for advice from you experienced wild campers.

 One item I wondered about was a length of hosepipe for filling with fresh water, is that something that's needed, if so how long does it need to be ? (The obvious stuff for camping in general I already have (tent based), gas bottles, bedding, pots and pans etc. So apart from that what other essentials can you guys and girls suggest for this apprentice wild campers first trip ?:idea::idea:


----------



## QFour (Aug 14, 2012)

*New Motor Home*

Forget the hosepipe and get a watering can. We have one of the oblong types with a hole near the handle. Works very well rather than trying to get near a tap. Ramps are good I bought some Land Rover bridging and have a few blocks of wood. Easy to drive up and adjust. Stay at the dealers overnight if you can so you are near for any quick fixes. Don't fortget a notepad for writing down all the faults. Have a really good look round before you part with your cash. Look for any scratches and dings etc. Get down and have a good look underneath.

Two 6kg RED Calor Gas Bottles


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 14, 2012)

User1 said:


> Forget the hosepipe and get a watering can. We have one of the oblong types with a hole near the handle. Works very well rather than trying to get near a tap. Ramps are good I bought some Land Rover bridging and have a few blocks of wood. Easy to drive up and adjust. Stay at the dealers overnight if you can so you are near for any quick fixes. Don't fortget a notepad for writing down all the faults. Have a really good look round before you part with your cash. Look for any scratches and dings etc. Get down and have a good look underneath.
> 
> Two 6kg RED Calor Gas Bottles



If you want the hosepipe, great. A watering can is really (absolutely essential) especially if you have to walk 50 to 100 metres from the tap. Secondly, it is good for just topping up and not have to mess with connecting hose pipes.


----------



## n brown (Aug 14, 2012)

towrope


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 14, 2012)

As user1 said, don't go too far in the first few days, because there's bound to be things that go wrong.

Remember to take a sense of humour for when they do go wrong.

The one thing I want is a collapsible watering can, I've found buckets but that means funnels.


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 14, 2012)

Tools	Accessories	Contents	Inspection
Spanners: 4 to 22
Spanners: 17 & 19 
Adjustable wrench
Plumbers wrench
Mole grips
Screw driver set
Alum keys
Star alum keys
Set of pliers
Hack saw
Hammer
Files
Stanley knife
Jubilee ring clips
Hydraulic jack
Wheel brace
Wood block
Foam roll
2 Ramps (yellow)
Tow rope
Electrical tape
Duct tape
Double sided tape
Cable ties
Gloves
Screws, nuts, bolts
Air ride Pump 


	Jump leads
Battery charger
Extension lead- 25m, 10m
3 pin extension lead
2 pin extension lead
3 pin plugs
2 pin plugs
Bat: charge lead
Watering can
Waste water bucket
Visible jacket 2
First aid kit
Triangle 2
Spare bulbs
Spare Fan belt
Fuses
5l Engine oil
Fuel container
Oil change bowl
Oil filter funnel
Rags & cloths
Gas bottles:-
3 German 1 Spain
Gas connections:-
17, 19 spanners
Screen washer
Grill & gas cans
Distilled water
Window cleaner
Insect remover
5 litre containers
18 litre container
Table & chairs
Fire Extinguisher
Fire blanket
Fly swatters
Work mat	Euro road map
Sat Nav & cables
TV & cables
TV, VCR remotes
VCR & cables
Video camera
V. camera cables
V.camera tapes
Digital camera
Digi camera chips
VCR film tapes
DVD CD’s
Music CD’s
Mobile phones
Lap Top
Phone chargers 
Battery chargers
Alkaline batteries
Calculators
Batteries Assorted
Pens & pencils
Writing pads
Dairy book
Calendar
Games
Books
Tobacco & papers
Lighters + wind
Lighter gas
Ashtrays
Beach bowls
Bats & balls
Reading glasses
Alarm clock
Beach towels
Beach mats
Beach beds
Beach bag
Chair cushions
Seat covers
	Radiator water
Screen washer
Oil level
Brakes
Brake fluid
Starter battery
Leisure Batteries
Tyres & pressures
Brakes
Brake lights
Reversing light
Side lights
Main beam light
Blinker lights
Hazard warning
Fan belt tension
Hand brake
Clean tanks
Clean toilets
Fill up water tanks
Fill up drink water
Fill Gas tank
Internal batteries
Inverter
Internal lights
Alarm systems
Heating system
Water system
Toilet flush
Gas cooker
Gas bottles
Gas connections
Spare tyre
Air ride pressure 3½
Reversing bleeps
Reversing sensors
Reversing Camera


----------



## canalwheeler (Aug 14, 2012)

From my list:

Power hook up lead (if mains wired, if not long extension lead through window works well too), good torch, another good torch, tool kit, foot-pump with tyre gauge, natsav, trucker's atlas (shows camp sites, width and weight restrictions and low bridges), spare engine oil, battery charger, water containers, cooker lighter, bockle opener, folding chairs and folding table, umbrella, camera, kitchen rolls, phone charger, toilet rolls, bin liners (strong), jump leads, pool cue, walking stick, binoculars, post it stickers (to combat short-term memory loss outside pubs).

Tone


----------



## BambiOwner (Aug 14, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> Tools	Accessories	Contents	Inspection
> Spanners: 4 to 22
> Spanners: 17 & 19
> Adjustable wrench
> ...



Blimey I bet that you do not own a Bambi  otherwise you would be over weight before you even sat in it.


----------



## chubadub (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, doc, got to be a mobile phone and spare phone with charger's for both with essentual numbers on both.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 14, 2012)

Doctor Bob said:


> Hi to everyone who picks up on this thread - I'm new to the site (loads of great info) and have just bought my first motorhome, collect in a few weeks and intend to hit the road straight from the dealers. For most of the add on bits like ramps, solar panels, extra batteries etc I have decided to wait till I have a feel for what I need but have a suspicion there are some essentials I will need from the off so I'm looking for advice from you experienced wild campers.
> 
> One item I wondered about was a length of hosepipe for filling with fresh water, is that something that's needed, if so how long does it need to be ? (The obvious stuff for camping in general I already have (tent based), gas bottles, bedding, pots and pans etc. So apart from that what other essentials can you guys and girls suggest for this apprentice wild campers first trip ?:idea::idea:


  Everything you have in your home you will need in the van, well that is my wife's take  on things anyway, seriously  though, just think Water, Toilet, clothes, food, a drink or two,if you  need any help on site just lift the bonnet and start tinkering, lots of help will materialise quickly.Think about joining one of the clubs too, my advice as a member for24 years would be the Camping and Caravanning Club mainly because  you don't need to book to join a Rally, The Motorhome Club is also very good, Have Fun,


----------



## Robmac (Aug 14, 2012)

Stick a short length of hose over the spout of the watering can, makes it easier to pour into the tank. (Tip originally from Kimbowbill).


----------



## Doctor Bob (Aug 14, 2012)

*Motorhome Essentials - Watering Can looks to be the top tip, thanks for your replies.*

Would never have thought about a watering can but now I can see how it makes sense, so my hosepipe idea turns out to be a bit dumb. Camping near the dealers is another good one so I can get snags dealt with, it is a new van so I'm hoping most things will be ok. Ramps I'd thought of leaving till after I'd used it for a bit, other threads seemed to suggest that a lot of wild campers don't bother, take up too much room and not much benefit, I certainly don't like being off kilter so I'll have a second think on it, can't find any info on the Land Rover Bridging that's been mentioned ? 

I wondered about a rear view camera as well as a reversing one, are they both a must ? The truckers atlas is a cert, thanks for that one, not thought about that either (width restrictions, low bridges and the like). Have already got a sat nav (TomTom) but not the camper version, yikes that one is expensive at £399, are there any bolt ons for the basic models ?

Kick off from near Weston-super-Mare in September, great to get your input, thanks.


----------



## n brown (Aug 14, 2012)

useful as it is to get advice from a forum like this,the sheer volume of it can be a bit overwhelming.you're not going off into the wilds,so anything you forget won't be that big a deal!it'll be fine,or not,and you'll handle it,that's where the fun bit is !


----------



## Viktor (Aug 16, 2012)

I think the question of ramps depends on your motorhome and your fridge to an extent and as you say how much of a tilt can you tolerate.  Some fridges I believe especially the ones that run on gas prefer to operate level and run into difficulties when run on a slope.

I bought the ramps anyway even after I read that most people didn't use them often.  I figured better have them than not.  Like most of the others I've never used them.  I carried them for a couple of months and now leave them at home as my fridge is an electric condenser one.

Most definately the best advice is even with a new MH is not to go more than an hour or two away from the dealers for the first few days.  You will have teething problems.  You might inadvertantly blow a fuse and not know where to replace it etc. once you get used to your MH the next big challenge will be where to put everything for best use, handiness, and ease of access.  You'll probably move stuff back and forwards between cupboards for the first month or two until you get it right for you.


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 16, 2012)

You'll be adding things to the van after ever trip! Just have :fun: :banana:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 16, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> Tools    Accessories    Contents    Inspection
> Spanners: 4 to 22
> Spanners: 17 & 19
> Adjustable wrench
> ...





Phew! Do you perchance run a MH accessories shop ? :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: 

Only joking. It's a very useful list !!!


----------



## christine (Aug 16, 2012)

Buckets, very useful for all sorts of things when wilding!!


----------



## baldybloke (Aug 16, 2012)

Best thing to take is a sense of humour and some common sense!, as for landrover bridging ladders, delete the landrover part,and you will easily find them on the net, it all depends where and when you go as to wether you need them, if you plan on staying on tarmac then the ladders are probably surplus, but if you are intending to drive /park on soft surfaces away from everything then a means of self extraction are well worth considering


----------



## n brown (Aug 16, 2012)

baldybloke said:


> Best thing to take is a sense of humour and some common sense!, as for landrover bridging ladders, delete the landrover part,and you will easily find them on the net, it all depends where and when you go as to wether you need them, if you plan on staying on tarmac then the ladders are probably surplus, but if you are intending to drive /park on soft surfaces away from everything then a means of self extraction are well worth considering



towrope and passing 4x4 or tractor.i carry the rope,a socket set,and some 1mm fencing wire.i have a 5m length of water pipe with a 3/4 inch screw fitting.rest of it i make up as i go along.but the towrope has proved itself many times,for me and other vans


----------



## Teutone (Aug 16, 2012)

Doctor Bob said:


> I wondered about a rear view camera as well as a reversing one, are they both a must ? The truckers atlas is a cert, thanks for that one, not thought about that either (width restrictions, low bridges and the like). Have already got a sat nav (TomTom) but not the camper version, yikes that one is expensive at £399, are there any bolt ons for the basic models ?
> 
> Kick off from near Weston-super-Mare in September, great to get your input, thanks.



I fitted a rear view and reversing camera. On our recent trip to Italy I was parking the MH and turning round in places I wouldn't have thought possible without sending a spotter out! 3 point turn on a busy street, yes please.:lol-053:

Turned up on a camp site with narrow drive ways and had to disappoint all the keen onlookers by just parking the MH at first attempt, with both of us sitting in the cab. :hammer:


----------



## mickthehat (Aug 16, 2012)

you all forgot the most important thing kettle and tea bags


----------



## baldybloke (Aug 16, 2012)

true, kettle, tea,water,possibly milk and sugar?, everything can then be sorted


----------



## scampa (Aug 16, 2012)

If you haven't read it already, you'll find plenty of ideas and tips on this thread.........

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...-chat/16946-wildcamping-how-guide-2012-a.html


----------



## theteapackets (Aug 16, 2012)

A new 5l bottle water to be opened only for emergency cup of tea and a notepad to make a note of all the things you need to use but haven't got yet :dance:


----------



## Oasis (Aug 16, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> Tools	Accessories	Contents	Inspection
> Spanners: 4 to 22
> Spanners: 17 & 19
> Adjustable wrench
> ...



or just join a breakdown service!!!!!


----------



## Sky (Aug 20, 2012)

Sod the watering cans (ooh me back). Get one of those 'fold flat wind on a spool' hosepipes and a collection of fittings (check secondhand tool shops) for the long runs and a short length for the shorter ones. Although having one with you is always a good idea. 

Of course this depends on how much water you use. In the UK I can manage on two top ups a week, but I'm currently spending most nights on French Aires (free for most things) so I'm spoiled ATM with top ups when I want right outside the door. 

Most important is your sense of humour - you'll need it for the first few trips until you get all you need together. 

Just keep smiling and have loadsa fun.


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 20, 2012)

Oasis said:


> or just join a breakdown service!!!!!



I have , I have, I have. But the blighters don't come out when I need them. So as my Scout master said "Be Prepared"☺☺☺☺


----------

